
NPR's Report on Amazon Is Essentially an Infomercial - Jerry2
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/nprs-report-on-amazon-is-essentially-an-infomercial/
======
miles
Reminded me of this 2014 article:

New NPR Boss: ‘We’re Going to Be Talking About Brands That Matter a Little Bit
More

[https://fair.org/home/new-npr-boss-were-going-to-be-
talking-...](https://fair.org/home/new-npr-boss-were-going-to-be-talking-
about-brands-that-matter-a-little-bit-more/)

